
Next UK Tier 1 Supercomputer: Rome CPU Based - gnufx
http://www.archer.ac.uk/about-archer/news-events/archer2.php
======
gnufx
I don't know if there's a published rationale for the CPU-only system (modulo
a small GPU add-on).

